# Name tapes and slip-ons all to be OD?



## DirtyDog (16 Sep 2007)

I heard a rumour (yeah, I know :) while at base clothing stores the other day that all cadpat name tapes and unit/rank slip-ons will be reverting back to OD as too many people are having trouble reading rank etc. with the cadpat.

Can we squash this rumour here?


----------



## armyvern (16 Sep 2007)

I can't. I haven't been to work in 2 weeks, but this is the first time I've heard _that_ rumor.

If true, there'll be something in my inbox; if not, perhaps I can squash on Thursday.

Vern


----------



## bick (16 Sep 2007)

The new Air Force rank slip ons and nametags are blue on OD.  Maybe that's where this started.


----------



## Jorkapp (16 Sep 2007)

bick said:
			
		

> The new Air Force rank slip ons and nametags are blue on OD.  Maybe that's where this started.


Navy are Black on OD as well. 

There are still stocks of old OD Army flashes. I've seen them used on older OD clothing, but never on newer issue CADPAT clothing.


----------



## armyvern (16 Sep 2007)

Jorkapp said:
			
		

> Navy are Black on OD as well.
> 
> There are still stocks of old OD Army flashes. I've seen them used on older OD clothing, but never on newer issue CADPAT clothing.



They'd be called "IECS Nametapes."

Of course we still have them. Land CIC and sutents students etc still wear the IECS gortex vice the ICE.

_Edited for damn typo._


----------



## medaid (16 Sep 2007)

Yup, all AF and Navy pers have OG with blue/black threading for their ranks and nametapes.

Speaking of which... I need to get some myself :|


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Sep 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Yup, all AF and Navy pers have OG with blue/black threading for their ranks and nametapes.
> 
> Speaking of which... I need to get some myself :|



Same here I ran out of CADPAT ones


----------



## Matt_Fisher (20 Sep 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Yup, all AF and Navy pers have OG with blue/black threading for their ranks and nametapes.
> 
> Speaking of which... I need to get some myself :|





			
				Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Same here I ran out of CADPAT ones



Let a brother hook you up...1-800-561-3040


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Sep 2007)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> Let a brother hook you up...1-800-561-3040



Shameless plug Matt  ;D


----------

